# WTD: Looking to find an Allroad with cloth instead of leather



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

It seems they are hard to find as they did not make very many, but I was curious if anyone had suggestions on trying to find an Allroad that was in the 2001-2003 range that has a cloth interior. I have been told that dealers can look for you, or tap into the Audi database, but my closest dealer is not really that close and not that willing to work with me on searching. TIA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: WTD: Looking to find an Allroad with cloth instead of leather (GTI-n-IT)*

good luck. I've been looking at allroads for a while and I've never seen a cloth one.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

In my recent allroad search all the ones I saw were leather.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: WTD: Looking to find an Allroad with cloth instead of leather (GTI-n-IT)*

cloth interior allroads are all over europe.. i've never ever seen one in the US with cloth, although i think i remember ONE guy on the audiworld forums with a cloth one.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: WTD: Looking to find an Allroad with cloth instead of leather (bhb399mm)*

never seen a cloth one....don't think i'd want to either.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

